# Fermenting temperature



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

That kit should come with ec 1118, and it ferments well between 54 - 85 degrees. That temp range 72 - 75 is the recommended range but you will be fine as long as you stay between 54 and 85. If you are concerned about the temp then you will need this https://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Brew...&qid=1488247374&sr=8-1&keywords=carboy+heater


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

JHill said:


> How do y'all maintain a constant temperature. I use a small spare bedroom facing north for my brew room.


I don't use the same room all the time, I pick a location based on the average temperature at whatever time of year. The thermal mass of six gallons of liquid will mitigate the effect of changes in ambient temperature around it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

In most cases lower is better. 

IMO I think 72 - 75 it too high I would ask others and maybe try 65-68 or less. 

EC 1118 is a rocket fuel maker, one of the things that increase rocket fuel is temp. 

Last year I turn a basement closet in to a wine room, it maintains a temp of 65 in the winter and 68 in the summer. I made some batches that I wanted a lower temp, so I put them in a darkened window in January for the primary fermentation it averaged 57-60 degs. And if the temp increased I would move them to a cooler place. IMO it makes a smoother tasting mead.

I would also not use a heater (might be the worst thing you can do), I would welcome a cooler temp and run from a high temp.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

wow! Is that 40* temp swing in that bedroom?!? Or are you talking about the outdoor temp swing? If that's outdoors, no problem. If that's the indoor temperatures, I suggest a temperature controlled room.

You want your fermenting room to be a fairly constant temperature. For red wines, primary ferment temp should be about 72* for optimal results. It can be a few deg* cooler or warmer. But if you are getting too cold in the room, your fermentation will slow down or get stuck. If temp gets too high, you can get off-flavors, or even possibly kill the yeast.

Secondary fermentation can do well at slightly lower temperatures, mid 60s to 70*.

Steady as she goes... you want a room with a reasonably constant temperature. Wide temperature swings don't make the best wine.


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

Hops Brewster said:


> wow! Is that 40* temp swing in that bedroom?!? Or are you talking about the outdoor temp swing? If that's outdoors, no problem. If that's the indoor temperatures, I suggest a temperature controlled room.
> 
> You want your fermenting room to be a fairly constant temperature. For red wines, primary ferment temp should be about 72* for optimal results. It can be a few deg* cooler or warmer. But if you are getting too cold in the room, your fermentation will slow down or get stuck. If temp gets too high, you can get off-flavors, or even possibly kill the yeast.
> 
> ...


Good advice!


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Raptor


----------



## JHill (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I bought a small electric heater with a thermostat and have it set for 72*. I'll give it a few days to stabilize.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

good. Just use sensible precautions wtith the heater. Enjoy your wine.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

You may want to bear in mind that once the ferment starts the temperature of the must will rise. Although wines are not as sensitive to hot ferments as meads, it sometimes can diminish body.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

FlowerPlanter said:


> In most cases lower is better.
> 
> IMO I think 72 - 75 it too high I would ask others and maybe try 65-68 or less.
> 
> ...


EC 1118 rocket fuel with a clean well fed ferment may still be rocket fuel strong in three years, but it is ambrosia with lots of honey up front. I bottle it in 12 oz bottles because no one ever needs more than two glasses.


----------

